# Hochbeetproblem



## Pammler (10. Apr. 2009)

Ich habe in den Betonringen schon seit 3 Jahren Erdbeeren und Kräuter und Möhren. Radieschen hatte ich auch schon mal. Alles mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg. Die Erdbeeren klein und dann zT. vertrocknet, die petersilie eingegangen, der Dill von den Schecken abgefressen, ehe er 2 cm war. Es ist wohl zu trocken da oben. das Wasser sickert wohl nach unten weg. Wenn dann mal was Kommt, kommen auch noch die Ameisen und bauen Nester drin.
 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu ändern? (Die Hängeerdbeeren sind erfrohren) Ich hab das diesen Winter nicht mit Reißig abgedeckt. Aus Trotz!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Hi,

hast du auch die einzelnen Schichten eines Hochbeets beachtet ? siehe tante google

gegen die __ schnecken könntzest du so einen speziell gebogenen schneckenzaun ringsum installieren, aber ob der hilft  - vielleicht baust du ja auch eine art gewächshaus folie drumherum.

ich hab in meinem garten immer ein brett liegen, da krabbeln die shcnecken in der nacht gerne drunter und am morgen beim umderehen hat man dann an guten tagen so 30 schnecken pro m²

wie oft bewässerst du ? ameisen mögen eigentlich keine tägliche berieselung


----------



## Pammler (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Bewässern tu ich, wenn ich mal im Garten bin. Die Schichten sind frei nach angefallenem Erdaushub. Ich dachte an eine Art Wassersperre mit Überlauf, das das ganze feucht hält, aber eben auch nicht nass bleibt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

tust du denn düngen ? organisch ? und die erde lockerst du auch immer fein ?

hast du schon mal den ph wert deiner Erde analysiert ? Bodenaushub könnte auch mergel sein und da kümmert alles nur, evtl. müsstest du einen Erdaustausch vornehmen um Erfolge zu erzielen.

wie stellst du dir dass den mit dem wasserüberlauf vor ?


----------



## Pammler (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Ich will Teich bauen 

 und keine Hochbeetwartung machen. Das Beet soll stehen und ich will ernten. 

 In der Wiese geht das doch auch. Das mit dem Überlauf weiß ich eben noch nicht, deshalb ja meine Frage, ob wer schon sowas hat 

Aber danke erstmal!


----------



## Pammler (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Sagt mal, kann ich da Teichfolie nehmen und die in 40cm Tiefe einlegen, 10 cm hochsclagen, ein Kg-Rohr als Überlauf an den Rand und dann mit Erde auffüllen? Das müsste doch fuktionieren. Da bleiben immer 10 cm Wasser als "Vorrat" und das Beet "säuft net ab". Reicht da billige Teichfolie oder lieber EPDM?


----------



## Pammler (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

So jetzt hab ich 3 Segmente fertig. Dieses Jahr wird getestet!


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

 Torsten,

halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!
Sieht bisher ja sehr gut aus.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Hallo Torsten,

google doch einmal nach Geohumus, der Beschreibung nach sollte es ein ideales Material für Deine Hochbeete sein. Ich habe mir Geohumus gekauft, da ich auch große Probleme damit habe, das Wasser in der Erde zu binden. 

Ich bin erst gestern hier auf Paros angekommen und habe den Geohumus noch nicht auspacken und ausprobieren können, werde mich aber in den nächsten Tagen damit beschäftigen und dann berichten. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Schuessel (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Hi Torsten,
ich hab da auch so ein etwas höher gelegenes Beet im Kopf (aber erst so gegen Ende des Jahres, vorher passts nicht in den Plan  ) und hatte auch schon überlegt ob das nicht zu trocken wird. Finde Deine Idee klasse, werde das hier auch weiter verfolgen und bin gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen!

Gruß
Schuessel


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Hallo Pammler

ich hatte vor jahren ein hochbeet aus holzbohlen, innen alte folie rundum, der boden frei zur erde, und einfach sämtliche komposter reingekippt, dazwischen immer etwas dürres reisig.
ernte war sehr gut. allerdings hatte das hochbeet fast bis am abend sonne.
möglicherweise stehen die betonringe zu nah am baum?
oder kann es sein, daß der beton irgendwas in die erde abgibt, was dem gemüse nicht zuträglich ist...?
laß dich nicht entmutigen: versuch macht kluch (klug) 

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Pammler (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Die Erdbeeren haben schon Blütenknospen angesetzt. z-Zt. gießen wir immer ein bissel, wegen der Trockenheit (zumindest bis gestern). Mal schaun wie es ist, wenn wir nicht oft im Garten sind. In der Mitte ist ein Rohr für das Vogelschutznetz mit eingearbeitet, was die Ernte erhöhen soll.  Habe auch noch 3 Ringe ohne Folie, da hab ich den Vergleich.

@ Ulla, Sonne haben wir bis Abend, der baum steht im Osten. Der Beton ist min 30 Jahre alt, der gibt nix mehr ab, stand die ganze Zeit da rum.


----------



## Pammler (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Hat sich gut gemacht so!


----------



## Dilmun (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Hi Torsten!

Schön geworden. 

Ich habe mir bei Bekannten einige Jahre angesehen, wie sich die Hochbeete bei ihnen entwickeln. 
Und heuer habe ich auch welche angelegt. Ich habe allerdings den "Aufbau" nicht nur mit Erde gemacht, sondern zu unterst Äste vom Strauchschnitt und dann immer feineres Material bis dann obendrauf die Komposterde kam. 

So hat es begonnen
 

so ging es weiter
 

und so schaut es jetzt aus......


----------



## Pammler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Ich denke das mit Folie und Vlies ist garnicht so schlecht, wenn ich mir die Erdbeeren dieses Jahr anschaue.

   

Ich weiß, die sind zu eng geplanzt


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Hallo  Torsten,

Achtung, die __ Schnecken kommen auch durch die doch recht großen Löcher im Vogelschutznetz durch. Ebenfalls würde ich an den Außenkannten etwas reinstecken um das Netz höher zu machen, die Vöglein pickern die Beeren sonst durch das Netz wech.

Vorgestern habe ich bei Hornbach eine neue Art der Schneckenbariere gesehen, mit nem Kupferstreifen - angeblich soll ein Qxidationsprozess erfolgen welcher der Schnecken den Tod bringen soll und diese somit nicht über Kupfer kriechen. Da mir 1 m für 10 € zu teuer sind, versuche ich das mal mit einem Kupferrohr welches ich noch rumfliegen habe und mach da Panzervlies (ähnlich Fliegengaze) drann + buddel das ein.

Mal sehen ob´s funzt - hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit der Kupferabwehr ?


----------



## Pammler (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*

Habe __ Schnecken, hält sich aber in Grenzen. Die paar am Rand dürfen die Vögel schon pickern, ich hatte nur noch keine Lust da was zu machen. Außerdem sind es dieses Jahr reichlich.


----------



## mimo (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hochbeetproblem*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Vorgestern habe ich bei Hornbach eine neue Art der Schneckenbariere gesehen, mit nem Kupferstreifen - angeblich soll ein Qxidationsprozess erfolgen welcher der __ Schnecken den Tod bringen soll und diese somit nicht über Kupfer kriechen.



Hallo,

ein Schrebergartennachbar hat einfach etwas Kupferdraht um seine Beete gelegt und behauptet das hielte die Schnecken schon seit Jahren ab. Ich selbst habe das allerdings noch nicht probiert.

Grüße von
Miriam


----------

